# Livingston Level



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

What pace are we on compared to when it dropped three feet a year ago? Are we headed to 128? Is there a website with historical daily levels?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

We are at that rate now. Current level is 129.69 Ft. That is 1.31 ft low. The current discharge is 1250 cu. ft per second. That is slightly higher that the discharge rate during the last "lowering".
We will need a tropical event in the middle GOM for immediate relief or hope for a wet fall and winter. I prefer the fall and winter rains since a tropical storm does a lot more damage than good.
I'll call my Arapaho medicine man friend in El Reno, OK, to see if he can put us on the agenda at the next rain dance.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I attached the historical you mentioned. I went back 2 & 1/2 years since 2 years ago got so serious.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Duke, can you launch or can you mow under your boat?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I see what Sunbeam is saying, the graph has the same angle of decent as in 2011, by October we will be in deep trouble again. I nicked a stump today going over the same path I have been taking for a month every day.
Scared me!!
Time to travel safe routes only.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Slow as you go, plus keep an eye out for floaters. This tree could have been big trouble for those who venture out at the crack of dawn! Yesterday in front of the Cape marina entrance.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! I didn't notice you could do the historical on usgs. I appreciate the info Sunbeam even if you bleed orange! It's almost football season...


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

We make a few day reprieve...there's a bit of water coming for the next couple days.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Hope you are right Mark. I just don't trust that lyin' weather guy or his flea beaten wife.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

His flea bitten wife, reminds me of my neighbors wife. That tree in the lake reminds me of running the trinity after a big rain. Trees are easier to spot than a fridge. One early foggy morning a fridge almost took this old man out. 
That is a really good website full of info.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

it took me about 5 minutes to get off a "bar" out from penwauh yesterday....been through there a hundred times in the past..........


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Not cutting grass under the boat house yet, but not enough water to lower my boat and launch. SOMEBODY PLUG THAT HOLE!!!! I couldn't get my boat out to go fishing if I did have time.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

On the bright side the volleyball beach will reopen on the island soon.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> On the bright side the volleyball beach will reopen on the island soon.


And if I remember my 2Cool friends correctly, then bueyescowboy will start a thread! LOL


----------



## tphoward (Jan 16, 2008)

*Mapping out stumps*

The lake is low enough now it's a great time to start mapping out the stumps again.

Does anyone have a good way to share Waypoints? I've mapped most of the stumps north of 190 for the first 3+ miles


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Be careful Chuck. I ran my bass boat aground in 2010 coming out of Kickapoo.I've been around the "s" curve a thousand times but was daydreaming the Sunday before christmas in 2010 and beached it.Got it off just before dark but it was a challenge to say the least.Luckily no one was hurt.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

tphoward said:


> The lake is low enough now it's a great time to start mapping out the stumps again.
> 
> Does anyone have a good way to share Waypoints? I've mapped most of the stumps north of 190 for the first 3+ miles


You can now attach gpx files.


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

Kickapoo Duke when you get the time and have the itch let me know. A beached boat is not a problem here on 2 Cool.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

If the water goes down a little more, we may have a stump marking party over a couple of weekends. A lot of people run straight out of Kickapoo (past the last set of markers) to the Indian Hill point and that route takes you through a stump field. I bumped several stumps there two weeks ago when idling through and saw others running in that area on plane. I have the creek channel in my GPS but would like to try to mark a straight path through to Indian Hills.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Great info. Any more pics of LL hazards or maybe some pics of how low it got?


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

GT11 said:


> If the water goes down a little more, we may have a stump marking party over a couple of weekends. A lot of people run straight out of Kickapoo (past the last set of markers) to the Indian Hill point and that route takes you through a stump field. I bumped several stumps there two weeks ago when idling through and saw others running in that area on plane. I have the creek channel in my GPS but would like to try to mark a straight path through to Indian Hills.


I nicked one at the mouth of Kickapoo also last week.


----------

